# Central GA Strongest Man



## fubaseball (Mar 31, 2014)

[ame]http://youtu.be/61rKu9AJV5c[/ame]

Here's video from March 22... I was the lightest out of a 200-265 class... Weighed in about 7pm fully clothed at 226... Tied for 3rd... Guy that got 1st cut from 285, second weighed 255 and guy I tied with weighed 265... So not bad, but still should have placed higher... They didn't count my 19th rep on DL and I fell on tire flip... That cost me 2nd... But I'm back on track and doing 2 platinum Plus shows soon... Those are fora LW pro card
This was after tire... Pissed and hurting haha


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 31, 2014)

Great job! Strong as an ox fubb!!


----------



## MattG (Mar 31, 2014)

Hell yeah bro, being the lightest there and placing like you did is awesome. Beast!


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 31, 2014)

Not happy with how it turned out... But I don't just post the good days lol two pro shows next with just 105k or 231.4 guys so much better


----------



## srd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

We are our own worst critics brother its what makes us successful with what we do. Your a fucking beast at 226 dude congrats on the accomplishment!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job nonetheless. I know you don't compete to lose, but I see a ton of potential. You have the skill and the height...just a bit more weight and they will be trying to keep up with you.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey fuse ..son of a bitch. Good to see u ..


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 1, 2014)

Either way, we are proud of you brutha!


----------



## fubaseball (Apr 1, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Great job nonetheless. I know you don't compete to lose, but I see a ton of potential. You have the skill and the height...just a bit more weight and they will be trying to keep up with you.
> 
> Hawk




For my weight class I am ok... Normally it's 231.4 and under... I've tried to be bigger and I just feel comfortable... I like 225-230.... I handed over the reigns for diet and training and it's working leaner and stronger every day


----------



## fubaseball (Apr 1, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey fuse ..son of a bitch. Good to see u ..



Haha good to see you too man!!! 



Alinshop said:


> Either way, we are proud of you brutha!




Thanks Alin... Now let's bring home a card soon haha


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 1, 2014)

Awesome.  I can remeber just a couple years ago some of the numbers you were trying to meet and exceed.Remember? You blew past those and on to the next level.   Thanks for posting, T...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats brother like others said we're our on worst critics but that'll just make u that much better for ur next meet. U look great been following u for a few years now and you've made a drastic progression. Not to mention packed on some serious strength and muscle BTW beard looks great. 
P


----------



## fubaseball (Apr 1, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Awesome.  I can remeber just a couple years ago some of the numbers you were trying to meet and exceed.Remember? You blew past those and on to the next level.   Thanks for posting, T...



Yea a lot of times I get down about my numbers and progress and it's crazy to look back when I started 4years ago and see how far I have come... I love seeing the progress... But it's time to step it up. I've done good, but hasn't got me where I want in this sport... So some things have changed and I WILL get my pro card



Phoe2006 said:


> Congrats brother like others said we're our on worst critics but that'll just make u that much better for ur next meet. U look great been following u for a few years now and you've made a drastic progression. Not to mention packed on some serious strength and muscle BTW beard looks great.
> P



It's funny, this past comp was exactly 4years after I started Strongman... And I weighed exactly the same then as I did for this comp... But man has my composition changed... 

Haha yea me and The Beard are best friends... And you wouldn't believe it, but I have A LOT more women show interest and flirt than ever before


----------



## srd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Haha yea me and The Beard are best friends... And you wouldn't believe it, but I have A LOT more women show interest and flirt than ever before[/QUOTE]

Chicks dig beards man its a fact!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow extremely impressive strength and endurance. And the technique as well especially with that stone. Can't wait to see you get that card.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 1, 2014)

fubaseball said:


> http://youtu.be/61rKu9AJV5c
> 
> Here's video from March 22... I was the lightest out of a 200-265 class... Weighed in about 7pm fully clothed at 226... Tied for 3rd... Guy that got 1st cut from 285, second weighed 255 and guy I tied with weighed 265... So not bad, but still should have placed higher... They didn't count my 19th rep on DL and I fell on tire flip... That cost me 2nd... But I'm back on track and doing 2 platinum Plus shows soon... Those are fora LW pro cardView attachment 13896
> This was after tire... Pissed and hurting haha




You look like a juiced up zach galifianakis... LoL 

Good job!


----------

